# GE Advantium 120 Microwave Pros/Cons???



## debbie t (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a GE Advantium 120 microwave and have read many negative reviews. 

Please let me know if you have any knowledge, pro or con, about this model and if you have any recommendations for an over the range speedcook/convection/microwave.

Happy New Year!

Debbie T


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

The model works just fine for us. Although we did have to replace a fan motor just recently because it lost a bearing. We do have the extended warranty and would highly suggest that you consider it when purchasing any new appliance no matter who manufacturered it. 

Other than that it's the most used oven we have. Typically we mainly use the convection function more than the larger oven since it pre-heats quicker and throws much less heat into the kitchen than the main oven. It also coos down more quickly. The onl;y time we use the speed cook setting is for something like frozen biscuits for a quick breakfast in the morning.

The microwave is used as would a normal microwave to reheat a dinner plate or lunch or popcorn


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

I used to own an Advantium 120. It worked nice. We would use the convection option the most. 

When we bought the unit we bought multiple GE appliances, we were supposed to get a $100 rebate. All models and numbers matched what was required in the form. I sent in the forms with the UPC bar codes from the boxes. I never recieved my rebate, when I inquired they told me to re-send the form with the orginal UPC label on the appliance boxes. I told them I already did that with the orginal rebate form and I didn't have the boxes anymore. They told me they couldn't help me.


Then about a month after the one year warranty expired. A couple of parts burnt up with the wires as well. Neither GE or the place where I bought the Advantium would help with this barely out of warranty item. So the entire microwave had been repaired. It lasted a couple more months before another part failed, and once again after that. 

During this period I decided to look at epinions. I couldn't believe how bad the reviews for this thing were. This wasn't just a couple bad reviews...this was a huge number of reviews describing this thing as a paperweight at best. I was a bit angry at first when I started reading these...but there were soooo many! I read everone and even started to laugh at some of them...the stories were just so horrid one after another. 

I just did a quick check in a few places and noticed some poor reviews were still being written in 2008. I couldn't recommend this product and would consider anyone with a working unit quite lucky. I wonder if there are any other options that would be better.

good luck!
dan


----------



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

Stay away from GE appliances!


----------

